# [Serenity RPG] Redridge and Beyond -full-OOC HERE



## Dagger75 (Sep 23, 2005)

The Unification War is over.  Some people are picking up the pieces of thier shattered lives, others are just living day to day, some only saw the war on the Cortex at dinner time.  For any number reasons you ended up in Redridge over on the border world.

 Redridge; a boomtown, seems to have sprung up over night at the discovery of gold.  Could be a nice place to start a new life, hide from an old one or maybe just get away from it all.


serenity75@gmail.com

Any question just post here and I will try to answer them.

You don't need the rule book but it would help.

This thread is for OOC and any general questions, concerns or ideas.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 24, 2005)

So is this going to be a game using the new Serenity setting, or is it going to be more of a home brew?  If it's going to use the new rules, I'll take a spin with it.  I still have to get the new book though.....


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 24, 2005)

Its for the new game system for Serenity.  Its pretty easy and more cinamatic, I think it should play real well online.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, you can count me in then.  Do you need a character profile e-mailed to you, or would posting it here do?  I'm kinda surprised that Toric hasn't posted his interest yet.....


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 25, 2005)

If you want some stuff secret send me an e-mail, if your life is an open book, post here.


----------



## Galethorn (Sep 26, 2005)

Count me in; my copy of the book is gonna be here by next tuesday, and I've got a character concept brewing already, which I'll post some time this evening.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds good.   Like I said if you have some secrets send me an e-mail, if you got nothing to hide post them here.


----------



## Galethorn (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I couldn't seem to access the forums until this afternoon, so I'll post my character concept now.

------------------------------
*Gordon Carter*
A tall, broad-shouldered man with an unkempt head of fiery-red hair, Gordon _would_ be an imposing figure, but his lopsided smile puts most people immediately at ease. Ususally dressed in a rough, leather coat, he carries himself with the loose grace of a seasoned fighter.

Though he usually doesn't talk about his past, the two pistols on his belt betray his skills. No, he doesn't like to kill, but he knows that it's what he's good at, and he knows there _are_ men that'll do terrible things if somebody like him doesn't stop them. But, he's gotta eat, and he needs a place to sleep at night, so he's forced, against his better judgement, to do less...moral mercenary work.
------------------------------

That's all I've got that doesn't have to do with the 'big, deep, dark secrets' stuff, which I'll send off in an email shortly.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 27, 2005)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> Well, I couldn't seem to access the forums until this afternoon, so I'll post my character concept now.
> 
> ------------------------------
> *Gordon Carter*
> ...





 Nice, already have a job for you at Redridge


----------



## maddmic (Sep 27, 2005)

*Victor Hitchcock*  "Hitch"

Victor seems to be the typical run-of-the-mill doctor.  He imerses himself in his work.  He stands at right about 6' tall and limps noticably.  Some times he walks with a cane.  He has sandy blonde hair and green eyes.  People don't know much about him, except that he showed up at Redridge about 6 years ago, he carries a pistol on his right hip, and he's good at fixin' folks up.


----------



## yangnome (Sep 27, 2005)

email sent.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 27, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Will e-mail you one small tiny secret that could make things interesting......
> 
> edit:  Will have to use a friends book as I don't know when I'll get to purchasing my own.  Also, about the timeline, how much after the war is it?  7 years like in Firefly?




About 6 or 7 years after the war.

So far characters

1. Just_Hal is taking sweet time getting back to me

2. Pilot   --Maddmic

3. Merc  --Galethorn

4. Some strange guy in town, looks all smart like.

5. Registered companion is in town.  HE is not really popular with the miners.  Thier wives   sure seem happy though.   --Pylar

6. Soldier  --Evil Ujio


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

I would like the pilot's spot, I have the book.  Basic premise so far is a woman with crazy good skills behind the "wheel".  Brought up in the Core Worlds, relocated to the Rim to escape something "terrible".  She says what she feels, never holds back, and loves a good tussle.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 27, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> I would like the pilot's spot, I have the book.  Basic premise so far is a woman with crazy good skills behind the "wheel".  Brought up in the Core Worlds, relocated to the Rim to escape something "terrible".  She says what she feels, never holds back, and loves a good tussle.




I won't lie to you, I think there are going to be at least 2 Pilots types already.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> I won't lie to you, I think there are going to be at least 2 Pilots types already.



 Well I can easily shift the concept to a Merc, basic idea an Alliance spec ops/pilot who went out to the Rim to get some vengeance on the ones that had her brother killed, she beleives it was Browncoats dissidents, the truth who knows.

Same concept with Pilot, she is tough as nails, an outsider to the Rim, and very disciplined.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 27, 2005)

Is that 6th spot still open?  If so, I think I'd like to take it.  Will the game be run here on ENWorld?  As for character type, I suppose I can go with either a mechanical type or a doctor.  Are both of those character types still up for grabs?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Sent an email for my soldier/security concept.


----------



## Galethorn (Sep 27, 2005)

Email sent.

So, since I got the book yesterday afternoon, I could start work, if I knew how many points I had to work with.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 27, 2005)

Bout time Toric.....


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Will the players start as a Crew?  Will we have a ship, because if we are a crew, I may take the Loyal trait to the Crew which would fit Esther's character... course it could clash with her motives but eh.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 27, 2005)

Not a crew (yet), may not even know each other yet.  There isn't even a ship amongst you.

You are all in the boomtown of Redridge.  Gold was discovered nearly 2 years ago in the shdow of a huge ruined Atmo Processing plant.  While gold ain't platnum you could still make tidy sum, seeing how there is no Guild or Alliance mettling.  You are all here for you own reasons. Maybe prospecting, maybe hired to gaurd some people, or just hiding from what evers chasing you.

 I will give a write up of Redridge when I get home from work later tonight.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 27, 2005)

We have a few figthing types, I might suggest one of you sneaking in a medical skill or two.  Also a few points in an engineering skill might be helpful to.

 Just an observation


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> We have a few figthing types, I might suggest one of sneaking in a medical skill or two.  Also a few points in an engineering skill might be helpful to.
> 
> Just an observation



 Well I thought you didn't have any Merc/soldier types; so I went heavy on the combat with a smattering of other skills.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 27, 2005)

Doh, I think we both misunderstood each other.  I had the list of character types that were made, there is nothing wrong with an extra merc/soldier.  Its just been my experience that alot of pilots for one ships makes people feel bored.  If you want to keep the merc go for it, if you want to change just tell me.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Doh, I think we both misunderstood each other.  I had the list of character types that were made, there is nothing wrong with an extra merc/soldier.  Its just been my experience that alot of pilots for one ships makes people feel bored.  If you want to keep the merc go for it, if you want to change just tell me.



 Stay with soldier concept, I like Esther.  Drop Piloting and shift those points to medical.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

*Name:* Esther
*Concept:* Ex-Alliance Soldier

*Traits*
Agility D8
Strength D8
Vitality D8
Alertness D6
Intelligence D6
Willpower D8

Initiative D8 + D6
Life Points 16

*Assets/Complications*
Credo (Major) – From her days in the Alliance military one thing Esther never did was leave a man behind.  No matter what she will never leave one of her men behind, no matter what.
Memorable (Minor) – Esther is a mixture of Asian features and African features; she has an exotic look and has green eyes.  She is easily remembered.
Chip on the Shoulder (Minor) – Esther had it rough in the Alliance military and she often had to fight her way out of many scraps to prove that she could hack it in the Spec Ops division.  She tends to be very aggressive and always ready for a scrape or two.
Fightin’ Type (Major) – A soldier to the end, Esther can fight.  She is good at fightin’ and makes her living at fightin’.  She isn’t scared of anyone or anything.
Allure (Minor) – Despite her hard lifestyle or maybe because of it, Esther has a pretty face and a toned body.  She can clean up quite nice like when she isn’t cussin’ and fightin’.

*Skills*
Athletics D6 (Dodge D8)
Covert D6 (Stealth D8)
Discipline D6
Guns D6 (Assault Rifles D8, Pistols D10)
Melee Weapon Combat D6 
Perception D4
Medical Expertise D6 (Field Medicine D8)
Unarmed Combat D6 (Kung Fu D10)


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice, More idea are flowing with all your backgrounds.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 27, 2005)

Dagger, are you still accepting players or do you have enough?  I asked back in post #16 if the 6th slot was still open and you've replied several times since then but didn't answer.  I don't want to get carried away with creating a character or background if I won't be able to play.   

So, am I in?  If all six slots are full, would you consider adding a 7th?  And what character type is most needed at this point so I am not duplicating efforts of the others?

EDIT:  Looks like the 6th slot has been filled.  I suppose my only hope of playing now is if you decide to go with 7 players.  Let me know...


----------



## Galethorn (Sep 27, 2005)

*Name:* Gordon Carter
*Concept:* Merc with a dark past and a heart of gold

*Traits*
Agility: d6
Strength: d8
Vitality: d10
Alertness: d6
Intelligence: d6
Willpower: d8

Initiative: d6 + d6
Life Points: 18

*Assets*
Fightin' Type [Major]: Experience as a mercenary has instilled certain instincts in Gordon; he keeps his head in a firefight.

Leadership [Minor]: Maybe because of his time as the captain of a ship before the war, or maybe because of his <ahem> involvement in the war, things just go a litte better when he's in charge.

Steady Calm [Minor]: Gordon has seen too much in his day to get rattled by much of anything.

Trustworthy Gut [Minor]: He's survived, well, a lot of things most people couldn't claim to, so he's fairly confident in his subconcious, since it's gotten him so far already.

Two-Fisted [Major]: Gordon has a certain liking for using two pistols at the same time, which has led to an unusual level of ambidexterity for a born right-hander.

*Complications*

Branded [Minor]: Gordon tends to keep away from Athens because, well, he's not likely to get a very warm reception back there...

Credo [Major]: Gordon has an unfortunate fixation on protecting the weak; if somebody is worse off than him, he'll go the extra mile to help them out.

Deadly Enemy [Minor]: If you ask the right people, you'll know that a certain Mr. Csapek is willing to pay for Gordon--dead or alive--but he won't say why.

Memorable [minor]: The six-foot-four-inch, red-haired ruffian in the long coat is a tad...unique. Not only do people recognize him easily, but he actually stands out in a crowd.

Things Don't Go Smooth [Major]: Bad luck follows Gordon like a stormcloud. Fortunately for everyone else, he's usually the only one whose parade gets rained on.

*Skills*
Animal Handling: d6
Athletics: d6
Covert: d6
Discipline: d6 (Intimidation d10, Leadership d10, Mental Resistance d8)
Guns: d6 (Pistol d12, Rifle d10)
Pilot: d6
Unarmed Combat: d6

Edit: There, I think everything adds up now.


----------



## Galethorn (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I made that version of Gordon assuming that Evil Ujio was correct in using Greenhorn starting points. I don't think I'd have any trouble modifying him to be a Veteran if needed, though I don't see him as a Big Damn Hero in any capacity.


----------



## Pylar (Sep 27, 2005)

*Sebastian Tayne*

So ya'll made it out to the rim, found a small backwater town that might even fall under the Alliance's radar, even got rumors of gold in the hills. On top of all that there's even a Registered Companion in town.  What else could a man with too much gold need.  Well then ya found out that Companion ain't what you expected.  He's a goram man!!  If you ask me he's almost too pretty to be a man.  Always dressed in silk, and poilished leather.  Just ain't natural if you ask me..but still I guess having a companion in town adds a bit of respectability to the place.  
     Rumor has it that he's got a suite of rooms in the bord'n house at the north end of town.  Don't really wanna think about what he does in them rooms, but never seems to be an end to the ladies that come see him.  He's a might perculiur if ya ask me though.  I was waking back from T-Roy's Store & Sundries..and he was out back behind the bord'n house with a pretty lass, cept he was show'n her how to hold a sword.  Now wipe that look off your face...I don't mean that 'sword'  I mean a yard long piece of sharpened steel.  I stopped for just a bit, stood around like I had reason to be there..and well I don't think I'd wanna get on the goram companion's bad side...though don't know what he'd do against a man with a six shooter.  

.......

Just a short introduction to Sebastian Tayne, I'll post his character sheet when I get home later tonight.  Looking forward to seeing how this story goes.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks great btw, Esther's role as a soldier of the Alliance is a secret haha, she does not share where she is from, hell Esther isn't her real name...


----------



## Pylar (Sep 27, 2005)

*um...stupid rules lawyers..*

Um I know folks just love people that point out rules, but looking at Galethorn's character, I thought there was a limit to 5 assets, and 5 complications.  I might be wrong, but you might wanna check that out.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

*Some words about Esther...*

Now that pretty face over there a fightin’ and a cussin with the men she ain’t from these parts, she got a mean right hook and her words are too proper.  She is from the Core to be sure, probably some rich girl type; but she sure learned how to tussle.

Now just cause she is some kind of silver spoon fed _Kuh Ai_ girl does not mean she ain’t got no skills.  Hell she has been here for a weeks came in on a transport and went right to work, keeps to herself, takes an odd job here and there some legal and right standin’ and others well lets just say she ain’t afraid of getting her hands dirty.

Like I said she is a pretty face, but she gots some trades in that purty head of hers.  Sure she can fight, shoot a pistol more accurate then most men, and intimidaten’ men with a glare; but she also knows an awful lot about fixing up injured folks; she ain’t no doctor, but the girl knows how treat wounds.  

Like I said she is somethin’ special, goes by the name of Esther, I say goes cause a girl like that looks like she is here because she is either runnin’ from somethin’ or lookin’ for somethin’.  People like that tend to take on new names I reckon, but ain’t no matter to me, she pays her debts and I can always use another pretty face around these parts.

- Bart Simms, bartender


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 28, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Dagger, are you still accepting players or do you have enough?  I asked back in post #16 if the 6th slot was still open and you've replied several times since then but didn't answer.  I don't want to get carried away with creating a character or background if I won't be able to play.
> 
> So, am I in?  If all six slots are full, would you consider adding a 7th?  And what character type is most needed at this point so I am not duplicating efforts of the others?
> 
> EDIT:  Looks like the 6th slot has been filled.  I suppose my only hope of playing now is if you decide to go with 7 players.  Let me know...




I can take ya, 7 won't hurt.  

We seem to be missing an engineer type.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks much, Dagger!

I'll get to work on a character and background that includes at least some mechanical aptitude.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 28, 2005)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> *Name:* Gordon Carter
> *Concept:* Merc with a dark past and a heart of gold
> 
> *Traits*
> ...





 Yeah 5 Assest, which you have and 5 Complications.   Thems the rules.

 Making all Greenhorns.  I knew I forgot to mention something


----------



## Pylar (Sep 28, 2005)

*Character: * Sebastian Tayne

*Concept: * An extreamly inquisitive registered companion, with a deft swordhand.

*Traits *
Agility: d10
Strength: d6
Vitality: d8
Alertness: d6
Intelligent: d10
Willpower: d4

*Assets *
1. Registered Companion
2. Allure
3. Highly Educated
4. Talented (Swordsman)

*Complications *
1. Disowned:  Cut off from family resources
2. Credo (Major):  Will not harm a woman, under any circumstances.
3. Soft
4. Memorible:  Very attractive

*Lifepoints: * 12
*Initiative: * d10+d6

*Skills *
Covert d6
Athletics: d6
Influence: d6
     -Seduction: d8
     -Persuasion: d8
Melee Weapon Combat: d6
     -Swords: d12
Perception: d6
     -Investigation: d8
     -Search: d8
Performance: d6
     -Dance: d10
Knowledge: d6
Planetary Vehicles: d2


----------



## Galethorn (Sep 28, 2005)

Ah, knew I forgot something. There's only so much you can get out of a book in 24 hours...I'll make my modifications shortly.


----------



## Galethorn (Sep 28, 2005)

Corrections made. Now, everybody should feel free to point out any other mistakes I've made.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 28, 2005)

Question.  Greenhorns get 42 points to spend on Traits, correct?  All the characters posted so far show more than 42 points in Traits so I was wondering if I'm missing something.  Is there another way to add points to Traits other than the starting total of 42 for Greenhorn?  Not picking on anyone, just trying to make sure I know what I'm doing during character generation.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 28, 2005)

You can use points gained from Assets and Complications for Traits, I used 2 for mine.


----------



## Galethorn (Sep 28, 2005)

Yep, you can use points gained from Complications to add to traits, and use points not added to traits to buy assets, and so forth.


----------



## yangnome (Sep 28, 2005)

Dagger,

Like I mentioned in my email, I don't have the book in hand yet and it'll probably be a couple weeks before I receive it in the mail.  I'll need some help putting my character together.  We can probably do this via email.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 28, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Dagger,
> 
> Like I mentioned in my email, I don't have the book in hand yet and it'll probably be a couple weeks before I receive it in the mail.  I'll need some help putting my character together.  We can probably do this via email.




We can, I have some stuff I can e-mail you.  I will get it together tomorrow.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 28, 2005)

got the book now.  thanks toric.  will try to post up victor tomorrow.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of stuff today, work sucked (where I do some of the stuff) and just worn out when I got home.  Got a long weekend, took Friday off for Serenity   so I should have tons of stuff by the weekend.  

 Will also try to get the e-mail for character creation.  I didn't forget.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 29, 2005)

Just FYI

Be moving so my access will be spotty starting the 30th to around the middle of October, I will pop on when I can but it will be spotty.

But I still want to play!


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 1, 2005)

Some NPC's and places you might know

"Mayor" Clive Ainsworth-- He is in charge of Redridge.  He also owns The North Star Saloon.  He doesn't bother anybody as long as he gets his cut.  He doesn't walk around town, he has got his agents to do all his dirty work. He has been bribing the Magistrate to keep the Alliance outta of Redridge and he would hate for anything to mess up this releationship. Hasn't really been seen for a month or so. 

Magistrate Clyde Owens -- He is the Alliance presence on this small rust colored moon.  Well him and his 30 soldiers stationed here.  He has a couple of ASREV's at his disposal.  This could be a problem except he is on the other side of the moon and has been paid very handsomly to leave Redridge alone.

 I hope nobody has a poblem with what I put here or what they are doing in town.  Should be starting VERY VERY soon.


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 1, 2005)

*sorry for the lateness*

Dirk  "Gren" Grenadonto
Browncoat Pilot
----
Dirk grew up on the streets, has more street sense than book smarts but also knows how to fly, it is his passion and his love.  He has been known to say that even though he hates the Alliance, if they were the only ones who had ships he may have "been willing to be brainwashed" and serve under their flag just to get into a cockpit.

Gren truly believes that if something bad is happeneing the Alliance is/was behind it and if he can fly, make enough money to keep going and harass them it has been a good week.

Brian will email ya personal stats etc soon.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 2, 2005)

Dagger, I'll have a concept posted in the next day or so.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 3, 2005)

Dagger,

I didn't realize that we already had a pilot.  Since a boat doesn't need to die-hard pilots, I'll change my concept to a doctor/medic.  I'll have him up shortly.  Same name BTW, it'll cut down on typing.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 3, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Dagger,
> 
> I didn't realize that we already had a pilot.  Since a boat doesn't need to die-hard pilots, I'll change my concept to a doctor/medic.  I'll have him up shortly.  Same name BTW, it'll cut down on typing.




I don't think its a problem.  Better to have an extra one.


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 3, 2005)

Dirk "Gren" Grenadonto

Traits 
Agility: d10
Strength: d6
Vitality: d8
Alertness: d8
Intelligent: d8
Willpower: d4

Assets 
1. Behind the Wheel (Major)
2. Fightin' Type (Major)


Complications 
1. Prejudice (Minor)  Alliance
2. Credo (Minor) Not wanting to leave any crewmate behind
3. Deadly Enemy (Minor) Alliance officer with a grudge
4. Overconfidence (Minor) He is a good pilot, that is a pre-req

Lifepoints: 12
Initiative: 18

Skills 
Athletics--   -d6
Guns --           d6 Handguns d8
Influence               d4
Knowledge      d6      
Mechanical Engineering(Skilled Only)--   d6  Manitance D8
Perception--     d4         
Pilot--  Flying things   d6      Spec: Mid-Bulk Transports (Firefly's) d10, Astrogation (plotting courses) d8
Planetary Vehicles--  d4
Ranged Weapons--  d2
Survival--       d4        
Unarmed Combat--      d4


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 3, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Dagger,
> 
> I didn't realize that we already had a pilot.  Since a boat doesn't need to die-hard pilots, I'll change my concept to a doctor/medic.  I'll have him up shortly.  Same name BTW, it'll cut down on typing.




oops sorry from the write up looked like a soldier


----------



## maddmic (Oct 3, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> I don't think its a problem.  Better to have an extra one.




No worries.  I really think we need a doc anyways.  That plus I've played a pilot all too often.  Perhaps I'll play a doc that knows how to fly just in case our good pilot gets shot up and all.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 3, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> No worries.  I really think we need a doc anyways.  That plus I've played a pilot all too often.  Perhaps I'll play a doc that knows how to fly just in case our good pilot gets shot up and all.




Thats fine if you want to play to doc,   e-mail me with any changes to backstory I will fix it.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 3, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> Dirk "Gren" Grenadonto
> 
> Traits
> Agility: d10
> ...




Not bad a little twiking and it will be alright.  Nothing major.  The mechanical enigneers means you have to take a speciality, spend at least 8 points on it, I would drop melee weapons and get like Mechanical Enigneer --Manitance D8, that just a though.


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 3, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Not bad a little twiking and it will be alright.  Nothing major.  The mechanical enigneers means you have to take a speciality, spend at least 8 points on it, I would drop melee weapons and get like Mechanical Enigneer --Manitance D8, that just a though.





done


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 3, 2005)

Also could get e-mail addresses you would like me to use,  some of you also know a few secrets around town, plus you might have some little side plots to get involved in.

Toric please e-mail me or update ASAP  thanks.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 3, 2005)

Dagger, sent you an e-mail with my character concept, background, personality, description, etc.  Once you approve, I'll write up the character sheet.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 3, 2005)

dagger, I missed your email about the stats.  I'll fill it out now and send it to you.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 3, 2005)

ok, sent


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 3, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> dagger, I missed your email about the stats.  I'll fill it out now and send it to you.




Cool after that its skills (I'll send it to you after you are done with the stats)then basically tell me what gear you want and you will be set.  

 We will start tonight, get some role playing, some plots cooking.


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 3, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Cool after that its skills (I'll send it to you after you are done with the stats)then basically tell me what gear you want and you will be set.
> 
> We will start tonight, get some role playing, some plots cooking.





Never got a gear email bud


----------



## maddmic (Oct 3, 2005)

*Victor Hitchcock*

*Attributes:*
Agility: d6
Strength: d4
Vitality: d6
Alertness: d8
Intelligent: d10
Willpower: d10

*Assets:*
1.  Cortex Specter (Minor)
2.  Highly Educated (Minor)
3.  Steady Calm (Major)
4.  Total Recall (Major)

*Complications:*
1.  Allergy (Major) - Protein pack
2.  Amputee (Minor) - Right Leg
3.  Hooked (Minor) - Pain Medications
4.  Prejudice (Minor) - Alliance
5.  Traumatic Flashes (Major)

Lifepoints: 16
Initiative: d6+d8

*Skills:*
Discipline - d6
  - Concentration - d8
Guns - d6
  - Pistols d8
Knowledge - d6
  - Cultures - d8
Medical Expertise - d6
  - Surgery - d10
  - Internal Medicine - d8
  - Toxicology - d8
Perception - d6
  - Deduction - d8
Pilot - d6
Scientific Expertise - d6
  - Earth Sciences - d8
  - Life Sciences - d8

*Gear:*
Ballistic Mesh - 46CR
Databook - 30CR
Data-library, Standard - 22.8CR
Data Discs x10 - 2CR
Doctor's bag (MedAcad) - 210CR
Encyclopedia, medical - 60CR
Fire Jelly x5 - 1CR
Foodstuffs, Canned x20 weeks - 100CR
Foodstuffs, Fresh x2 weeks - 16CR
Gun Cleaning Kit - 2.4CR
Medical Supplies, Standard x4 - 184CR
Pistol - 18CR
 -Bullets x200 - 4CR
Purification Crystals x5 boxes - 2CR
Spices, Common x2 - 4 CR

47.8 Credits remaining


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 3, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> Never got a gear email bud




Doh.  I will contact you tonight Hal.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 3, 2005)

Dagger, my e-mail is madd_mic_2000 AT yahoo.com

I sent you Victor's history just now.  Hopefully this will work out.


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 3, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *Victor Hitchcock*
> 
> *Attributes:*
> Agility: d6
> ...




It's House.....LOL


----------



## maddmic (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL  Was it that obvious?  Nah, I though of some doc's from TV and tried to bring them together.  Obviously the leg thing points to House though....  lol


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 3, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *Victor Hitchcock*
> 
> *Attributes:*
> Agility: d6
> ...





 Looks good.  But all pain medication in the Firefly universe is made from shrip extract     j/k


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 4, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Looks good.  But all pain medication in the Firefly universe is made from shrimp extract     j/k





LMAO now wouldnt that be just a comical twist for the doc

"Ok, I can cure ya but I will be hiving it up for the next 3 days"
*wheeze*


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 4, 2005)

Maddmic-- Victor Hitchcock  _The doctor in town.  He has been here as long as anybody.  Doesn't say to much about his history, just that he lost leg durning the war.  Pretty compentant doctor.  Just don't tell him you fought for the Alliance.  A few times he had flipped out in town.  Nobody really knows why, shell shock they call it.  Ester sometimes works with him when the injured seem to pile up._

Pylar-- Sebastian Tayne _A bonafide registered companion seems has dropped in outta of the sky one day. I think most of the men around town would be a might happier if HE had been a SHE instead. Still the woman folk seem pleased. Some of the men don't like their wives visiting but hey they are out in the claims for a week or so and well you get the picture. He is always walking around town in his fancy suits with a sword strapped to his side. Some say he can really use that thing and it ain't for show._

Yangnome-- Demetrie Faulkner_ Another strange one that don't seem fit in our quaint town. Talks like he is from the core, says he is an author. He is alway talking to someone about something, usally fighting. He talks like he knows how to fight, hell he may you never can tell. Looks like him and Sebastian have the same tailor, wearing all those fancy clothes and such._

Evil Ujio-- Ester _What a firecracker, she doesn't take gump from no one. Punched a man out for saying she couldn't do something. She's from the core also, didn't really say why she is here.  She is also trained in helping doctor people, cept people need to be hurtin something awful before they see her.  She sometimes works with Doctor Hitchcock when the injured pile.  Usally after a bar fight she more than likely started.
_
Galethorn-- Gordon Carter _This man is the closest thing to the law we have in Redridge. Mayor hired him to keep the peace, nothing official but he is an honorable guy. Seems to want to do good. Wears those pistols on his side like he was born with them on. Onece heard he was a somebody, his parents or something like that owned the Red Star Line. Used to be a transport company, respectable people, then the war happened an they was no more._

Just_Hal-- Dirk "Gren" Grenadonto _Dirk is a browncoat, you can tell because he wears the darn thing everywhere he goes. Says he was a pilot during the war and he doesn't much care for Unification. He to does odd jobs around town, well he will work for you if aren't a purple belly._


Toric-- John Ford  _Redridges resident sheppard.  He also knows his way around an engine and other mechanical gear.  Didn't say what he did durning the war or which side he was on but just said he say to much death.  His sermons bring people from both sides.  A repected member of this sinful town_


----------



## maddmic (Oct 4, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Looks good.  But all pain medication in the Firefly universe is made from shrip extract     j/k





LOL  nice.  

Seriously though, anybody got an idea on allergies?  I want it to be something that he could realistically encncounter in game, but at the same time, I don't want him to be allergic to something like water.  I was thinking shrimp, or nuts.  Thoughts?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 4, 2005)

I just need to buy my gear.


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 4, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> LOL  nice.
> 
> Seriously though, anybody got an idea on allergies?  I want it to be something that he could realistically encncounter in game, but at the same time, I don't want him to be allergic to something like water.  I was thinking shrimp, or nuts.  Thoughts?




Maybe fuel from ships?
Dust?
Women?
Perfume?


----------



## yangnome (Oct 4, 2005)

Just give him hayfever.  That's something he could experience at different times on different planets.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 4, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> LOL  nice.
> 
> Seriously though, anybody got an idea on allergies?  I want it to be something that he could realistically encncounter in game, but at the same time, I don't want him to be allergic to something like water.  I was thinking shrimp, or nuts.  Thoughts?




That protient paste they eat.  Maybe you need to eat real food.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 4, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> That protient paste they eat.  Maybe you need to eat real food.




That would suck......financially.  But definately something to consider....


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 4, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> That protient paste they eat.  Maybe you need to eat real food.




Strawberries...........


----------



## yangnome (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, sent you my skills and gear.  Looking forward to the start of the big damn game.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here is the game thread.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2625345#post2625345

Almost everybody walks around armed some way.  Pistols, knives and harsh languange are the order of the day.  You can assume you are armed, almost everybody is.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 4, 2005)

Name: Esther
[sblock]
Concept: Ex-Alliance Soldier

Traits
Agility D8
Strength D8
Vitality D8
Alertness D6
Intelligence D6
Willpower D8

Initiative D8 + D6
Life Points 16

Assets/Complications
Credo (Major) – From her days in the Alliance military one thing Esther never did was leave a man behind. No matter what she will never leave one of her men behind, no matter what.
Memorable (Minor) – Esther is a mixture of Asian features and African features; she has an exotic look and has green eyes. She is easily remembered.
Chip on the Shoulder (Minor) – Esther had it rough in the Alliance military and she often had to fight her way out of many scraps to prove that she could hack it in the Spec Ops division. She tends to be very aggressive and always ready for a scrape or two.
Fightin’ Type (Major) – A soldier to the end, Esther can fight. She is good at fightin’ and makes her living at fightin’. She isn’t scared of anyone or anything.
Allure (Minor) – Despite her hard lifestyle or maybe because of it, Esther has a pretty face and a toned body. She can clean up quite nice like when she isn’t cussin’ and fightin’.

Skills
Athletics D6 (Dodge D8)
Covert D6 (Stealth D8)
Discipline D6
Guns D6 (Assault Rifles D8, Pistols D10)
Melee Weapon Combat D6
Perception D4
Medical Expertise D6 (Field Medicine D8)
Unarmed Combat D6 (Kung Fu D10)

Plot Points 12  Advancement Points 4
[/sblock]

Name: Gordon Carter
[sblock]
Concept: Merc with a dark past and a heart of gold

Traits
Agility: d6
Strength: d8
Vitality: d10
Alertness: d6
Intelligence: d6
Willpower: d8

Initiative: d6 + d6
Life Points: 18

Assets
Fightin' Type [Major]: Experience as a mercenary has instilled certain instincts in Gordon; he keeps his head in a firefight.

Leadership [Minor]: Maybe because of his time as the captain of a ship before the war, or maybe because of his <ahem> involvement in the war, things just go a litte better when he's in charge.

Steady Calm [Minor]: Gordon has seen too much in his day to get rattled by much of anything.

Trustworthy Gut [Minor]: He's survived, well, a lot of things most people couldn't claim to, so he's fairly confident in his subconcious, since it's gotten him so far already.

Two-Fisted [Major]: Gordon has a certain liking for using two pistols at the same time, which has led to an unusual level of ambidexterity for a born right-hander.

Complications

Branded [Minor]: Gordon tends to keep away from Athens because, well, he's not likely to get a very warm reception back there...

Credo [Major]: Gordon has an unfortunate fixation on protecting the weak; if somebody is worse off than him, he'll go the extra mile to help them out.

Deadly Enemy [Minor]: If you ask the right people, you'll know that a certain Mr. Csapek is willing to pay for Gordon--dead or alive--but he won't say why.

Memorable [minor]: The six-foot-four-inch, red-haired ruffian in the long coat is a tad...unique. Not only do people recognize him easily, but he actually stands out in a crowd.

Things Don't Go Smooth [Major]: Bad luck follows Gordon like a stormcloud. Fortunately for everyone else, he's usually the only one whose parade gets rained on.

Skills
Animal Handling: d6
Athletics: d6
Covert: d6
Discipline: d6 (Intimidation d10, Leadership d10, Mental Resistance d8)
Guns: d6 (Pistol d12, Rifle d10)
Pilot: d6
Unarmed Combat: d6

Plot Points 12    Advancment Points 4
[/sblock]

Character:  Sebastian Tayne
[sblock]

Concept: An extreamly inquisitive registered companion, with a deft swordhand.

Traits
Agility: d10
Strength: d6
Vitality: d8
Alertness: d6
Intelligent: d10
Willpower: d4

Assets
1. Registered Companion
2. Allure
3. Highly Educated
4. Talented (Swordsman)

Complications
1. Disowned: Cut off from family resources
2. Credo (Major): Will not harm a woman, under any circumstances.
3. Soft
4. Memorible: Very attractive

Lifepoints: 12
Initiative: d10+d6

Skills
Covert d6
Athletics: d6
Influence: d6
-Seduction: d8
-Persuasion: d8
Melee Weapon Combat: d6
-Swords: d12
Perception: d6
-Investigation: d8
-Search: d8
Performance: d6
-Dance: d10
Knowledge: d6
Planetary Vehicles: d2

Plot Points 12  Advancement Points 4
[/sblock]


Dirk "Gren" Grenadonto
[sblock]

Traits
Agility: d10
Strength: d6
Vitality: d8
Alertness: d8
Intelligent: d8
Willpower: d4

Assets
1. Behind the Wheel (Major)
2. Fightin' Type (Major)


Complications
1. Prejudice (Minor) Alliance
2. Credo (Minor) Not wanting to leave any crewmate behind
3. Deadly Enemy (Minor) Alliance officer with a grudge
4. Overconfidence (Minor) He is a good pilot, that is a pre-req

Lifepoints: 12
Initiative: d10+d8

Skills
Athletics-- -d6
Guns -- d6 Handguns d8
Influence d4
Knowledge d6
Mechanical Engineering(Skilled Only)-- d6 Manitance D8
Perception-- d4
Pilot-- Flying things d6 Spec: Mid-Bulk Transports (Firefly's) d10, Astrogation (plotting courses) d8
Planetary Vehicles-- d4
Ranged Weapons-- d2
Survival-- d4
Unarmed Combat-- d4

Gear
Garibaldi Mark II Combat Pistol  (NewTech, Untagged) Damage d8W  Range 100  RoF 3  Mag:8

Pistol D6W
Rifle d8W
Ballistic Vext
3 Frag Grenades (hidden at home)
Browncoat
10 Reloads for each gun
ASP Baton
 248 Credit Left

Plot Points 12   Advancement Points  4
[/sblock]

Victor Hitchcock
[sblock]

Attributes:
Agility: d6
Strength: d4
Vitality: d6
Alertness: d8
Intelligent: d10
Willpower: d10

Assets:
1. Cortex Specter (Minor)
2. Highly Educated (Minor)
3. Steady Calm (Major)
4. Total Recall (Major)

Complications:
1. Allergy (Major) - Protien Packs
2. Amputee (Minor) - Right Leg
3. Hooked (Minor) - Pain Medications
4. Prejudice (Minor) - Alliance
5. Traumatic Flashes (Major)

Lifepoints: 16
Initiative: d6+d8

Skills:
Discipline - d6
- Concentration - d8
Guns - d6
- Pistols d8
Knowledge - d6
- Cultures - d8
Medical Expertise - d6
- Surgery - d10
- Internal Medicine - d8
- Toxicology - d8
Perception - d6
- Deduction - d8
Pilot - d6
Scientific Expertise - d6
- Earth Sciences - d8
- Life Sciences - d8

Gear:
Ballistic Mesh - 46CR
Databook - 30CR
Data-library, Standard - 22.8CR
Data Discs x10 - 2CR
Doctor's bag (MedAcad) - 210CR
Encyclopedia, medical - 60CR
Fire Jelly x5 - 1CR
Foodstuffs, Canned x20 weeks - 100CR
Foodstuffs, Fresh x2 weeks - 16CR
Gun Cleaning Kit - 2.4CR
Medical Supplies, Standard x4 - 184CR
Pistol - 18CR
-Bullets x200 - 4CR
Purification Crystals x5 boxes - 2CR
Spices, Common x2 - 4 CR

47.8 Credits remaining

Plot Points 12  Advancement Points: 4
[/sblock]

John Ford
[sblock] 
Concept: Former Browncoat mechanic turned Shepherd

Traits
Agility: d6
Strength: d10
Vitality: d6
Alertness: d4
Intelligence: d8
Willpower: d10

Initiative: d6 + d4
Life Points: 16

Assets
Religiousity [Major]: Seeing so much death and destruction during the war helped force John to develop a deep-seated faith and become a Shepherd.

Mechanical Empathy [Minor]: John has always had a way of knowing what is wrong with broken machinery. He is at peace when working with any mechanical device.

Intimidatin' Manner [Minor]: John is a big, muscular man and has the ability to back folk down with a stare.

Mean Left Hook [Minor]: John is a very big man and his fists are like hammers, stemming from his earlier days getting mixed up in brawls all across the 'Verse and from physical labor performed all his life.

Complications
Dead Broke [Minor]: John took a vow of poverty when he joined the Order of Shepherds.

Credo [Major]: John is a believer in Christian ideals and practices what he preaches, including following the Ten Commandments and the teachings of the bible, only skirting them if it is absolutely necessary and the cause is worthy.

Credo [Minor]: John refuses to use a gun. He is not opposed to beating someone to a pulp with his fists but never uses and does not carry a gun.

Traumatic Flashes [Major]: John is still haunted by images of death from the war and the battle of Serenity Valley in particular.

Skills
Athletics d6
Influence d6 (Counseling d8, Intimidation d8, Persuasion d8)
Knowledge d6 (History d8, Religion d10)
Mechanical Engineering d6 (Mechanical Repairs d10)
Melee Weapon Combat d6 (Stun Baton d8)
Technical Engineering d6
Unarmed Combat d6 (Brawling d8)

Gear
Stun Baton
Tool Set, Mechanic
Tool Set, Basic
Bible

Plot Points 12   Advancement Points 4
[/sblock]

Demetrie Faulkner
[sblock] Have e-mail
Plot Points 12   Advancement Points 4[/sblock]


 You can spend any number to help with die rolls or to effect the story in some way.  That has to go through me but I am pretty easy going.  You also get plot points if you do soemthing funny, cool interesting, finishing some story things and having your complications actually complicate matters.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 4, 2005)

yay the game is underway!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 4, 2005)

Esther when she is cleaned up


----------



## maddmic (Oct 4, 2005)

I am not in the posession of my book right now....  Could somebody tell me if there are different types of Protein packs?  I know that there's fresh foodstuffs, and canned foodstuffs, but can somebody give me the break down of the protein things?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 4, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> I am not in the posession of my book right now....  Could somebody tell me if there are different types of Protein packs?  I know that there's fresh foodstuffs, and canned foodstuffs, but can somebody give me the break down of the protein things?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Protien Packs  --Those are the things that Jayne was stealing in Buchwacked  2.5 credits/week
Canned Food  -- as the name implies  5 credits/week
Fresh Food --Veggies, dries meats  8 Credits/week
Luxery Food --Nice food, strawberries, apples  2credits/Unit
Nutrient Bar --Those food things from the first episode  6credits/Bar  Could last you a month

All those prices are pers person.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 4, 2005)

ok, that settles it.  He'll be allergic to something in the Protein packs that aren't in the bars.  

updated in the original post.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 4, 2005)

Now for Combat, I am thinking each of you e-mail a list with 20 rolls for d2, d4,d6,d8,d10,d12  Yeah is sounds like a PITA but you will be rolling for you own rolls OR I can just roll for you.  Your call. I personally find the dice rolling stuff a little tedious.

 Also when god forbid you get into a fight do about 3 actions then I'll post the results, repeat until combat is done.  The game is cinimatic so I am not going to get anal about movement and what not.  Also there are called shot in the game.  You can shoot somebody in the knee, or the head or the gun out of there hand.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 4, 2005)

I like it when the GM rolls.  However, if that's gonna piss you off and kill us all, then I can do some rolls.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 4, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> I like it when the GM rolls.  However, if that's gonna piss you off and kill us all, then I can do some rolls.



 ditto


----------



## maddmic (Oct 4, 2005)

I have edited my original Character post to include gear.  I bought a couple of things that you may or may not allow.  The doctors bag, I figured he got when he graduated.  The Encyclopedia, pretty much the same thing.  The Medical Supplies I figured he'd be able to buy from Alliance suppliers when ships come in.  I can wipe out his remaining credits if you wish me to so that it would show some difficulty in getting the items on a Rim moon....


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 5, 2005)

Some Firefly Links

http://fireflychinese.home.att.net/index.html   some chinese words, some are colorful.

http://www.fireflywiki.org/

http://wavesintheblack.aimoo.com/        Firefly forum

http://www.serenityrpg.com/    Official Site, not much there.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 5, 2005)

Esther is a firecracker.


----------



## Pylar (Oct 5, 2005)

That fight really didn't seem to be something Sebastian would get involved in.  Just a little look into his character and what some of his motivations might be.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 5, 2005)

Pylar said:
			
		

> That fight really didn't seem to be something Sebastian would get involved in.  Just a little look into his character and what some of his motivations might be.




He's a wuss?      j/k


----------



## yangnome (Oct 6, 2005)

Holy missing post batman.  I could swear I posted an attempt at dialogue with Esther earlier today.  Maybe it didnt go through or something...strange.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 6, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Holy missing post batman.  I could swear I posted an attempt at dialogue with Esther earlier today.  Maybe it didnt go through or something...strange.



 Es all good dude.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 8, 2005)

Found a picture of what an Alliance 100 Credit note looks like

Also here is pretty neat gun site.  Since Firefly uses modern guns it might come in handy.

http://world.guns.ru/main-e.htm


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 8, 2005)

*Name:* John Ford
*Concept:* Former Browncoat mechanic turned Shepherd

*Traits*
Agility: d6
Strength: d10
Vitality: d6
Alertness: d4
Intelligence: d8
Willpower: d10

Initiative: d6 + d4
Life Points: 16

*Assets*
Religiousity [Major]: Seeing so much death and destruction during the war helped force John to develop a deep-seated faith and become a Shepherd.

Mechanical Empathy [Minor]: John has always had a way of knowing what is wrong with broken machinery.  He is at peace when working with any mechanical device.

Intimidatin' Manner [Minor]: John is a big, muscular man and has the ability to back folk down with a stare.

Mean Left Hook [Minor]: John is a very big man and his fists are like hammers, stemming from his earlier days getting mixed up in brawls all across the 'Verse and from physical labor performed all his life.

*Complications*
Dead Broke [Minor]: John took a vow of poverty when he joined the Order of Shepherds.

Credo [Major]: John is a believer in Christian ideals and practices what he preaches, including following the Ten Commandments and the teachings of the bible, only skirting them if it is absolutely necessary and the cause is worthy.

Credo [Minor]: John refuses to use a gun.  He is not opposed to beating someone to a pulp with his fists but never uses and does not carry a gun.

Traumatic Flashes [Major]: John is still haunted by images of death from the war and the battle of Serenity Valley in particular.

*Skills*
Athletics d6
Influence d6 (Counseling d8, Intimidation d8, Persuasion d8)
Knowledge d6 (History d8, Religion d10)
Mechanical Engineering d6 (Mechanical Repairs d10)
Melee Weapon Combat d6 (Stun Baton d8)
Technical Engineering d6
Unarmed Combat d6 (Brawling d8)

*Gear* 
Stun Baton
Tool Set, Mechanic
Tool Set, Basic
Bible

*Background* 
John Ford is a big man.  He got his physique from years of hard,
manual labor on one rim planet or another.  He was a brawler,
involved in many a brawl in various bars and saloons for a variety of
reasons.  He was good with fixing things of all sorts.  If it was 
mechanical or electrical, he could fix it up no problem.  Not one
much interested in politics, he preferred to remain free to do as he
pleased out on the frontier.  When the Alliance decided that they
wanted to bring all the planets under their control, he opposed them, 
joining the Independents. He fought in the unification war and wore
his brown coat.  'Course as it turned out, the Independents lost at
Serenity Valley, and he was one of the few survivors of that
prolonged battle.  Having seen more death and destruction than any 
one man should ever have to see, John went as far from the core as he
could after the war, to escape his memories.  Unfortunately he
learned quickly that memories are difficult to run from.  Frustrated
with life and the nature of people, he entered the Order of 
Shepherds.  Five years later (7 years after the unification war), he
left the monastery to go spread the word to those that needed his
counsel.   He uses his mechanical skills to earn his keep and offers
his preachings to those that are interested in hearing them.  His 
wanderings eventually lead him to Redridge.

*Personality* 
John is a calm person, usually trying to use words to diffuse tense
situations where he once would have resorted to immediate violence.
He is not afraid to involve himself in violence but it has become a 
method of last resort for him.  He does not use a gun, preferring to
settle things with his fists or his trusty stun baton, picked up in
the Core after he left the monastery and before he ventured to the Rim.

*Description* 
John is a large man with tanned skin from years of working under the
hot sun.  His black hair is peppered liberally with grey and he wears
it long and tied back in a ponytail.  He is in his mid-40's but still
in excellent physical condition.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 9, 2005)

Be away from normal connection for about a week or two, just have Esther punch and shoot people till I get back... I will pop on when I can until then


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 9, 2005)

Will do.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 13, 2005)

I update your Plot points on the character sheet post.  I can make different posts if thats what you want.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 14, 2005)

I am back online now


----------



## Galethorn (Oct 15, 2005)

And I'm gonna be away until about this time tomorrow; 18th-birthday-related festivities; I'm such a geek that said festivities will entail gaming until the wee hours of the night.

In the mean time, Gordon probably ought to go-NPC if things get action-packed today.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 16, 2005)

Greetings, salutation as well as all other forms of expressions of happiness!

Surfing around this one looked very interesting. So I was wondering if there might be room for an Alt? I would be more than happy to wait (just like to get my name down  ) and would be okay with creating whatever position that needs a body.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 16, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Greetings, salutation as well as all other forms of expressions of happiness!
> 
> Surfing around this one looked very interesting. So I was wondering if there might be room for an Alt? I would be more than happy to wait (just like to get my name down  ) and would be okay with creating whatever position that needs a body.




I got your name down if a spot opens.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 16, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> I got your name down if a spot opens.





Groovy.

Thanks.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 16, 2005)

This may be handy if you have the book, somebody typed out the index 

http://www.camrin.org/toc.htm


----------



## Galethorn (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok, I'm gone for this weekend...I'll be back on sunday afternoon/evening, and hopefully be able to post then.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 21, 2005)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm gone for this weekend...I'll be back on sunday afternoon/evening, and hopefully be able to post then.




I hope we will just be wrapping up this current "episode" if you will this weekend so you shouldn't miss much.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 23, 2005)

You can have up 12 Plot points saved up during a game.  Between sessions you can only have 6.  You turn those other 6 points into advancment points.  


10-22-05  you should all have 10 total advancement points, 4 from the adventure and 6 from converting over your remaining plot points.

Die Type               Skill Points                 Attribute
 d2                            2                             --
 d4                            4                             --
 d6                            6                             24
 d8                            8                             32
 d10                          10                            40
 d12                          12                            48
 d12+d2                     14                            58
 d12+d4                     16                            64

You can save Advancement points.  Additionally if you want to get a new skill cost 2 points at d2,  if you want it at d4 it will cost you 6 points.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok all, it sounds like the game is dead.  I'm really interested in my doctor type and would prefer to continue playing.  I would like to appeal to Torics love for Firefly/Serenity and ask that he keep this going.  If he would not like to continue, would there be somebody else looking to take over?

Also, How many are still interested in playing this game.  I would run it if I could, but my free time seems to be something that I lack.  If I _absolutely had_ to, then I suppose I could run it, but it would require a bit of planning on my part........


----------

